# Rks Hot Water Heater



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

For all of you RKS owners here are pics of the Hot water heater bypass valve under the sink for winterizing.




























Tami


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

Did you ask the spider to smile 4 the picture? Take a look above the upper water fitting........ SMILE


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi Tami...

Nice pics...course I have no idea what I am looking at...duh ...are the pipes with the pink stuff the by-pass??? Did you all do this yourselves?

LOL...I can just imagine how many trips to Ace this type of mod would require of us.







I don't even know where the hot water heater is in our OB.

BTW...I enlarged the photo and the spider is definitely smiling.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Bill H.......... I was hoping No one would see our house guest







Darn spiders they are everywhere









CG, the valve is the white lever at the bottom connection of the first pink pipe. We had a difficult time finding it, so that's why I posted the pics. 
DH put many bottles of antifreeze in our fresh tank & turned on the water pump & opened up all the faucets & it worked great.









Tami


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

countrygirl said:


> Hi Tami...
> 
> Nice pics...course I have no idea what I am looking at...duh ...are the pipes with the pink stuff the by-pass??? Did you all do this yourselves?
> 
> ...


No need for a trip to ACE as they all come with the bypass installed. The pictures are just to show where Keystone hid it on this trailer.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Looks like it should be well protected.

We got the winterizing kit, so we actually used about 1 1/2 gallons of pink. I was surprised how easy it was.


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

I was surprised the Outback didn't already HAVE the winterizing kit to suck the pink stuff out of the bottle. Thankfully, we were camping with a friend who had a winterization kit that he never bothered to install on his camper. Which reminds me - I REALLY need to pick one of those up for him!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice pictures Tami, and great eyes Bill!








With all that pink, you should be well protected.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

luv2camp said:


> I was surprised the Outback didn't already HAVE the winterizing kit to suck the pink stuff out of the bottle. Thankfully, we were camping with a friend who had a winterization kit that he never bothered to install on his camper. Which reminds me - I REALLY need to pick one of those up for him!


 I bought a winterizing kit also. Clearly I didn't hook it up right -although I did follow directions. Instead of sucking the pink stuff, my OB was blowing bubbles into the gallon of pink stuff. All over the floor it went, lucky for me towels were close by. I unhooked the winterizing kit, poured the pink stuff into the freshwater tank, and 30 minutes later-and a relatively dry pinkish floor, I was done. Will try and figure out what went wrong with the kit later- any suggestions would be appreciated. Have a great week...P.J.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Well...I have decided I will look for the hot water heater tomorrow and the by pass thing.

Tami it looks like yours is in the kitchen (guessing from the zip lock bags in the door) is that right?


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

RIZ..... You must live around the corner from me... He showed up here today looking for a warmer place...









CG.... It's located under the kitchen sink in that model.

My pump is located next to my bed ..







in a hidden compartment, VERY accessible. Instead of doing the kit.. I just disconnect the line from the fresh water tank, and connect a hose right from the bottle!! 5 mins and DONE..


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

We got the winterization kit from our dealer for $12.00, best $12.00 spent, sure makes it easier. 
It took us about 2 gals to do our 31 RQS
Linda


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

pjb2cool said:


> I was surprised the Outback didn't already HAVE the winterizing kit to suck the pink stuff out of the bottle. Thankfully, we were camping with a friend who had a winterization kit that he never bothered to install on his camper. Which reminds me - I REALLY need to pick one of those up for him!


 I bought a winterizing kit also. Clearly I didn't hook it up right -although I did follow directions. Instead of sucking the pink stuff, my OB was blowing bubbles into the gallon of pink stuff. All over the floor it went, lucky for me towels were close by. I unhooked the winterizing kit, poured the pink stuff into the freshwater tank, and 30 minutes later-and a relatively dry pinkish floor, I was done. Will try and figure out what went wrong with the kit later- any suggestions would be appreciated. Have a great week...P.J.
[/quote]

You hooked up to the wrong side of the pump.
You're on the pumps output instead of the pumds intake.
Move your winterizing kit to the other side of the pump and you'll be good.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> Tami it looks like yours is in the kitchen (guessing from the zip lock bags in the door) is that right?


Yes CG ....it is under our sink in the kitchen, hidden behind the panel









Tami


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

Katrina said:


> I was surprised the Outback didn't already HAVE the winterizing kit to suck the pink stuff out of the bottle. Thankfully, we were camping with a friend who had a winterization kit that he never bothered to install on his camper. Which reminds me - I REALLY need to pick one of those up for him!


 I bought a winterizing kit also. Clearly I didn't hook it up right -although I did follow directions. Instead of sucking the pink stuff, my OB was blowing bubbles into the gallon of pink stuff. All over the floor it went, lucky for me towels were close by. I unhooked the winterizing kit, poured the pink stuff into the freshwater tank, and 30 minutes later-and a relatively dry pinkish floor, I was done. Will try and figure out what went wrong with the kit later- any suggestions would be appreciated. Have a great week...P.J.
[/quote]

You hooked up to the wrong side of the pump.
You're on the pumps output instead of the pumds intake.
Move your winterizing kit to the other side of the pump and you'll be good.
[/quote]

AND make sure you follow the directions on the winterization kit as to which way the valve has to be facing on the pump. Hubby thought it wouldn't matter, but if it's hooked up backwards (even on the intake side of the pump), it will NOT suck the antifreeze in.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Katrina said:


> I was surprised the Outback didn't already HAVE the winterizing kit to suck the pink stuff out of the bottle. Thankfully, we were camping with a friend who had a winterization kit that he never bothered to install on his camper. Which reminds me - I REALLY need to pick one of those up for him!


 I bought a winterizing kit also. Clearly I didn't hook it up right -although I did follow directions. Instead of sucking the pink stuff, my OB was blowing bubbles into the gallon of pink stuff. All over the floor it went, lucky for me towels were close by. I unhooked the winterizing kit, poured the pink stuff into the freshwater tank, and 30 minutes later-and a relatively dry pinkish floor, I was done. Will try and figure out what went wrong with the kit later- any suggestions would be appreciated. Have a great week...P.J.
[/quote]

You hooked up to the wrong side of the pump.
You're on the pumps output instead of the pumds intake.
Move your winterizing kit to the other side of the pump and you'll be good.
[/quote]
Thanks soooo much.







Yet another reason why I totally love this site. After I fire up the furnace, and let the OB warm up a bit- I am off to do another mod the CORRECT way.







Thanks again + Merry Christmas









AND make sure you follow the directions on the winterization kit as to which way the valve has to be facing on the pump. Hubby thought it wouldn't matter, but if it's hookup up backwards (even on the intake side of the pump), it will NOT suck the antifreeze in.
[/quote]

I so don't have the directions anymore, but when I move the kit, and if it doesn't work right, I'll be back for more info. Thanks....P.J.


----------

